#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Well Testing newbie

## haroon131

Hello everyone, i am new here and also in filed i need operation manual of surface well tesing and notes on Flow Head, SSV, ESD, Choke Manifold, Heater, Sperator, surge tank and transfer pumps, i need notes on WTMS as we have traler mounted setup of HBP.

See More: Well Testing newbie

----------


## haroon131

Bump

----------

